# How much does it cost to take your tiel to the Avian?



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

My bird has been showing signs that she is sick! so I was wondering how much it costs for a Regular check-up, a special check-up (antibiodics) and how often to go for regular check-ups.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It really depends on the vet. If you call up different places you can see that there might be a huge difference in their "estimate". They can be very pricey being around $100.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

The one I took Jasper to was $80 just to have the vet see Jasper and another $60 for the different injections Jasper was given. There is another vet close by that I'm going to call the next time I need a vet to see what their rates are.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it varies from vet, to vet, from town to town 

the one in my town isn't avian - I don't have one in town 

the Price to be seen is 36.00 

the avian vet (almost 2 hours away) to be seen, and get a "physical" - wing/nail trim if needed along with beak trim if needed, and just a "look over" no tests no meds $100

but remember MOST vets have payment plans 

if your bird is SHOWING SIGNS OF BEING ILL they need to be seen NOW. normally by the time they show signs it's too late, they're too far gone and just up and die 

BUT If you can get them to a vet soon enough once they start showing signs Then most of the time it all works out for the best

but when ever a bird shows signs it is a immediate trip to a vet


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The Avian Vet I go to charges $40 consultation and on top of that any tests, medication etc.. which is $20+. (since I've seen her quite a few times, she's taken $20 off a couple of times lol)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I took Spike and my linnie to the vet before. He looked them over and listened to them with his stethoscope. I also got a gram stain done for both of them, it came to around $100.00 dollars.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's about $60 for a consult at my avian vet (but i work there, so i get free consults), and then more for tests and medications. Before i started working at the clinic a consult, gram stain and medications would set me back about $120.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

My vet charges $50 for the check-up, and $35 for a gram stain of the feces. However, follow-up medications and tests cost extra. In my case, I had to buy medicine for $11 and the follow-up testing on my bird's poop was about $50.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here in ny it is like $90 just for a check up and extra for whatever shots, medications you need. It's basically the same price as taking my dogs to the vet...very expensive. I do my research on the vet beforehand so i dont lose money, then i know im getting a good vet.


----------



## chewey (Aug 6, 2009)

Umm ya i took her to the vet 2 days ago the vet said that she is fine.


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

well about 52 bucks for consultation fi your asking them what it costs around wyoming vet  and like more for like antibiotitcs and medicine and hospital fees your probably looking at about oevr the 70 or 90 range


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm in BC, which is the province over from Alberta (for you non-Canadians) and I just paid 62.50 before tax. Her gram stain and medicine are extra.


----------



## waynetiel (Sep 9, 2009)

The one I asked is $53 well bird check up, tests for clamydia etc is around $118 plus extras if they are going to do some more.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm glad that your vet visit was good.

In FL, the vet visits vary...from walking in the door initial rate of $24-36. Anything extra is additional. 

Also many vets have different rates. There is one pricing for pet owners and a lower pricing scale for breeders. If you have alot of birds some vets will also do home/flock visits. Here that is $75 for the first hour.


----------

